

Show HN: A Code Reference for Web Developers - codebase.cc - mr-ravioli

I created a quick code reference for web developers that allows simultaneous searching of the HTML, CSS, JavaScript and jQuery documentations. Why? Because I think it might be convenient to have the most important frontend language documentations in one searchable database.<p>Source: https://github.com/mr-ravioli/codebase<p>This is my first attempt to develop a web application so I would be grateful for feedback.<p>Link: http://www.codebase.cc
======
gem
Great job on this. It's a really convenient reference, and I love how each
element has a code sample, which is usually what I'd be looking for. I have
this bookmarked now for future use, thanks!

------
afaqurk
This is cool. Tools like this are useful to me, as a developer, when there is
a breadth of information available. I'd take that over a nice UI any day.

Definitely a nice job.

~~~
mr-ravioli
Thanks. I'm glad you like it.

------
0xdeadc0de
A similar one that i use <http://dochub.io/>

~~~
afaqurk
This is awesome. Just bookmarked it.

